# spray'n tha kandy



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Alright so i have been painting for a few years now, but i never really thought much of taking pictures of my work so some pictures aren't high quality. (not very smart eh?) so these are some pictures of stuff i have done.

pretty much the basic painter you would find on here... kandies, patterns, flakes etc. nothing too special.



























































NOTE: i did the flakes and kandy on this car, my homie did the patterns, leafing, and clear, and another guy did the striping.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here are some more pics.... I will be posting more but i'm still uploading them...











and underbelly of an elcamino


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

work looks good.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 12 2007, 08:55 PM~9213703
> *work looks good.
> *



thanks, i been seeing alot of topics on here so i decided to start on myself....


here are some more pics:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

did both of these cars and caddy lights on the blazer... the blazer flipped on the highway about a month after i painted it and was never really able to get some good pictures of it.








































a sneek peak of something im working on currently


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

more pics :thumbsup:












































































































i did the paintwork on this, striping and lettering was done by someone else...


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice :thumbsup: more pics of the lac wit the shaved firewall or no ???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nameless_@Nov 12 2007, 09:23 PM~9214002
> *Nice :thumbsup:  more pics of the lac wit the shaved firewall or no ???
> *


that firewall is from an el camino... i think i have a couple more pics of it but the car was never finished... my homie started building it but decided not to finish it so he sold the body and junked the wrapped frame, and the 350.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

damn photobucket is taking forever to load up these pics....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here's some old unfnished work


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

bringin it back to the first car i ever painted...












this was a quick single stage out in the parking lot job i did outside the paint supply store for a friend...lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

other random shit


























































did the graphics on this jag..... (don't mind the photo shopping on the girls eyes...lol)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

el camino firewall wetsanded and freshly leafed








after 2 coats of kandy









alot of these were done in backyards, some in booths.... but hey i work with what i have....


i got a few cars rollin around that I painted recently but i don't have pics so i'ma try an get some pics of those soon.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

lookin good,,,,nice work


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Nov 12 2007, 09:41 PM~9214201
> *lookin good,,,,nice work
> *





thanks, alot of these are very old pictures. you can see some of them have dates on them. i got out the lowrider scene for a while and i been getting back into it. the latest things i done were that small "sneak peak" of what im working on currently, and that violet fleetwood.


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

ttt..for a good painter. Eric dont forget about my pumps..cabron :biggrin:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

good work man, keep it up


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

very nice....


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

shits tight homie wheres the hood on the pink car tha shit was krazy lookin and wheres the regal at are ya done with it anyway good lookin on tha paint jobs


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

nice work homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO+Nov 13 2007, 06:22 PM~9220654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need to talk to you about that.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lookin good


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

under the elcamino spraying the underbelly










lol


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2007, 10:38 AM~9226005
> *under the elcamino spraying the underbelly
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, painting those bellies without flipping them is always fun...on one car i tied a rope to a creeper and had my buddy pull me so i could kandy with long passes....ahh goodtimes.....keep up the sprayin... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 14 2007, 11:41 AM~9226033
> *Nice work, painting those bellies without flipping them is always fun...on one car i tied a rope to a creeper and had my buddy pull me so i could kandy with long passes....ahh goodtimes.....keep up the sprayin... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



lol hmmm... i didn't think of that....


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

great work, yet another guy on here to inspire keep it up homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 14 2007, 11:54 AM~9226101
> *great work, yet another guy on here to inspire keep it up homie
> *


thanks


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

in progress of taping the firewall


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the first patterns i ever did in my life.... not very good, but it was a start...lol









in the booth spraying a cutty.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

some pics of an accord i did a few months ago. 2 tone house of kolor black on top and house of kolor organic green kandy over house of kolor stratto blue base. carbon fiber hood painted black except center was kandied over the carbon fiber with some logo he wanted ot the green lantern.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

very nice work mr.trick or treat we gotta get together to talk bout the ranger


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Nov 14 2007, 01:18 PM~9226758
> *very nice work mr.trick or treat we gotta get together to talk bout the ranger
> *



you let me know i already told you.......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 14 2007, 09:38 AM~9226005
> *under the elcamino spraying the underbelly
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of spray gun is that ???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 14 2007, 02:23 PM~9227244
> *what kind of spray gun is that ???
> *



its what i like to call a "disposal spray gun"...lol 

Cost: 100 bucks 
Lifespan: 3 cars

lol


the brand is "U-POL"

it actually sprayed really really good for what it lasted...lol


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

WORK LOOKS GOOD BRO .


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2007, 10:35 PM~9214143
> *other random shit
> 
> 
> ...


eyes cocked like a pistol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Keep us updated on the elco.


----------



## brkSS (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2007, 08:32 PM~9214112
> *bringin it back to the first car i ever painted...
> 
> 
> ...


nice for a single stage, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 15 2007, 02:58 AM~9232243
> *Keep us updated on the elco.
> *



the elcamino body was sold.... some one is putting a big motor in it with big rims...... (this is miami)...lol that firewall was completely cut out and made from sheet metal just str8 down for more space in the engine bay.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 15 2007, 03:28 PM~9235767
> *the elcamino body was sold.... some one is putting a big motor in it with big rims...... (this is miami)...lol that firewall was completely cut out and made from sheet metal just str8 down for more space in the engine bay.....
> *


 :tears:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 15 2007, 06:37 PM~9236734
> *:tears:
> *


tell me about it....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

this is a pic of the elcamino...... had an ls monte front on it too.......


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Nice, any tips, I'm putting together a ls front elco also. What did you do about these spots?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

never dis anything else to it... the way you see it in that picture is the way it was left before being sold.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

house of kolor kandy apple red over a house of kolor cinder red base. did this a couple months ago..


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

nice work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

note: my kandy gun too a shit prior to spraying this and paint was already mixed so i was forced to spray the kandy and clear with my base gun... :angry: 


















































:cheesy:


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Eric whats up with your phone :angry:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magik007_@Nov 19 2007, 06:57 PM~9261431
> *Eric whats up with your phone  :angry:
> *


i have a new phone for over a week now foo.... i sent u a text today from the new number.... ima transfer back to the old number as soon as i stop procrastinating and call tmobile with all the information from the nextel.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

some interior parts for a Honda.

HOK stratto blue base, HOK Organic Green Kandy.




























































and yes, that is my hand completely kandy painted...lol

:cheesy:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

lol....i bet that took a nice load of thinner to take it off......lol

hows the bike coming along?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol not as much as i thought it would take to clean it off, but it was still fresh...lol now i got a combination of colors now i got charcoal blue and green on my hands.... and silver from the metallics from the stratto blue base...lol


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

man..not every one got candy sprayed hands...lol


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 30 2007, 08:22 PM~9340911
> *some interior parts for a Honda.
> 
> HOK stratto blue base, HOK Organic Green Kandy.
> ...




nice what color base under the organic?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

hok stratto blue..... the parts are for a 2 tone honda i painted black and oraganic green with stratto blue base also.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just sprayed this last night. It still needs to be cut and buffed. HOK Kandy tangerine over an Orion Silver base.


----------



## steffrobo (Jan 13, 2008)

That tangerine is lookin sweet in the sun. Is that the HOK UK kandy? How many coats did you put down to get that finish?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

5 coats


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

ORANGE JOINT IS TIGHT. KEEP UP GOOD THE WORK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 12 2008, 11:09 AM~10150593
> *Just sprayed this last night. It still needs to be cut and buffed. HOK Kandy tangerine over an Orion Silver base.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 12 2008, 03:08 PM~10152580
> *ORANGE JOINT IS TIGHT. KEEP UP GOOD THE WORK. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks,  

I got a few cars to paint black this coming week so I should have more pics up soon.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 14 2008, 10:11 PM~10171871
> *Nice work!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

.


----------



## juicedcaddy (Jun 22, 2005)

ttt :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:0 DAMN NICE WORK,WISH YOU WERE A LIL FURTHER NORTH SO YOU CAN SPRAY MY REGAL


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

good job that tangerine looks good


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

tangerine looks good but i like the greens over all that green lac with the continental kit looks sic.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Orange with a gold pearl on a Chopper frame, swing arm, and gas tank.


























Kandy tangerine over a gold base, with orange flake, on the tins of a "bobber"


































A quick black base coat clear coat on my Impala.


















Some little POS quick basecoat clear coat....lol


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey Trick I love the bobber that tangerine flake fkn jumps :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

very nice work ultra clean!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 28 2008, 06:12 PM~11199327
> *A quick black base coat clear coat on my Impala.
> 
> 
> ...



about time! 

im next in line.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 29 2008, 11:44 AM~11205897
> *about time!
> 
> im next in line.
> *


I've been waiting on you since December n shit...lol


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work homie


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 30 2008, 11:17 AM~11214541
> *I've been waiting on you since December n shit...lol
> *




lol.
in 2 week fool! str8 up no bullshit.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jul 31 2008, 09:58 AM~11223590
> *lol.
> in 2 week fool! str8 up no bullshit.
> *


Well, I don't know if you still want to do the same color scheme we spoke about, but I picked up some pearls today for it.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 31 2008, 07:17 PM~11228189
> *Well, I don't know if you still want to do the same color scheme we spoke about, but I picked up some pearls today for it.
> *


:nono: :nono: 



















more or less of what i want not kandy tho . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

and what pearls do you have ?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I have violette, red violette (which looks like a magenta) and a "crystal gold". But anyway, I'll make sure to get some oranges and more golds tomorrow.....lol we can lay down the same paint job just switch up the colors to oranges and yellows instead of the other colors.


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 1 2008, 04:29 PM~11235971
> *I have violette, red violette (which looks like a magenta) and a "crystal gold". But anyway, I'll make sure to get some oranges and more golds tomorrow.....lol we can lay down the same paint job just switch up the colors to oranges and yellows instead of the other colors.
> *



your the fuckin man!


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice work Eric !


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got a question have you ever had problems spaying single stage paint's Mine spider webbed really bad just on the drivers side door and top but nowhere else what could it be. This is my recent job just redone it


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is that area wasnt scuffed right if its over the original paint and no primer applied. Or a chemical reaction. Might also be that the paint dried to fast compared to the base?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO_@Aug 2 2008, 02:15 AM~11240174
> *I've got a question have you ever had problems spaying single stage paint's  Mine spider webbed really bad just on the drivers side door and top but nowhere else what could it be. This is my recent job just redone it
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really know much about single stage paints. I've only painted probably about a maximum of 5 cars with single stage, and only had a problem on one where the sealer sucked in the paint in a couple spots on the hood and trunk.


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

_That's what some guys here said. They also said moisture from the gun was under the paint and after it dried the heat evaperated it causeinng to crack. I dunno it a mystery to me but its all fixed now at looking goood that's for the info_


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Some new pics.

two tone kandy brandy wine with silver and red flakes on the bottom, black on top.


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:uh: :uh: new project 


> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2008, 03:22 PM~11540552
> *Some new pics.
> 
> two tone kandy brandy wine with silver and red flakes on the bottom, black on top.
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2008, 01:22 PM~11540552
> *Some new pics.
> 
> two tone kandy brandy wine with silver and red flakes on the bottom, black on top.
> ...


looking good bro how you been


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

nice werk homie lookin good you still got that 63? pm me i know someone interested if so and he is an upholsterer :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 7 2008, 04:21 PM~11540865
> *:uh:  :uh:  new  project
> *



that ain't mine. my truck is a sonoma....


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 7 2008, 06:27 PM~11541549
> *nice werk homie lookin good you still got that 63? pm  me i know someone interested if so and he is an upholsterer  :biggrin:
> *


yea I still have it. one of your boys pm'd me that he was coming to miami, and he was gonna call me to swing through and check it out, but he never called.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 7 2008, 05:35 PM~11541236
> *looking good bro how you been
> *



been good. busy as fuck, but been good. how's the parts business going?


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 7 2008, 08:55 PM~11542426
> *yea I still have it. one of your boys pm'd me that he was coming to miami, and he was gonna call me to swing through and check it out, but he never called.
> *



yea that was me homie, sorry about that........i drove 2 hours to look at a set of rims that the guy said were CLEAN AND NO RUST, i even asked him IS THERE ANY RUST ON THEM AT ALL and he said NO TTHERE CLEAN SO I WAS LIKE OK COOL......but when i got there the hubs where all rusty and the spokes were shot, and the back of the rims were blacker then the darkest night.......so after all that i was in no mood to go anywhere else.

i dont mean to bitch but im sure people know when shit is clean or not :angry:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Very good work homie,

i remember seeing your ride at the miami shows few years ago.


----------



## vert86cutty (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 14 2008, 05:24 PM~11601060
> *yea that was me homie, sorry about that........i drove 2 hours to look at a set of rims that the guy said were CLEAN AND NO RUST, i even asked him IS THERE ANY RUST ON THEM AT ALL and he said NO TTHERE CLEAN SO I WAS LIKE OK COOL......but when i got there the hubs where  all rusty and the spokes were shot, and the back of the rims were blacker then the darkest night.......so after all that i was in no mood to go anywhere else.
> 
> i dont mean to bitch but im sure people know when shit is clean or not :angry:
> *


hey homeboy u should of just bought urself a brand new set of rims ***** talking bout he got an impala and looking for a set of used rims go somewere else wit that shit *****


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vert86cutty_@Sep 14 2008, 11:30 PM~11602573
> *hey homeboy u should of just bought urself a brand new set of rims ***** talking bout he got an impala and looking for a set of used rims go somewere else wit that shit *****
> *


2 Impalas actually :biggrin: a VERT and a WAGON!! and they looked anodized so i figured id check them out and you did say there were clean you can deny that. and i did blow money on a set of Daytons that another guy on here never shipped to me. so take it how you want it homie.

i think thats enough said on the subject, trust me im not mad id jus like people to be honest but i guess that not gonna happen in the fucked up ass world we live in now.

My Bad Trick or Treat i didint mean to fuck up your thread i know your jus showing you work tryin to get paid. ill leave it like that.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 15 2008, 11:52 AM~11605585
> *2 Impalas actually :biggrin: a VERT and a WAGON!! and they looked anodized so i figured id check them out and you did say there were clean you can deny that. and i did blow money on a set of Daytons that another guy on here never shipped to me. so take it how you want it homie.
> 
> i think thats enough said on the subject,  trust me im not mad id jus like people to be honest but i guess that not gonna happen in the fucked up ass world we live in now.
> ...



it's cool homie, I know how shit happens.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just painted a homie's banshee, and blacked out the tail lights for my Sonoma.


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

came out nice... how do they look on the truck?


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 5 2008, 03:25 PM~11784210
> *Just painted a homie's banshee, and blacked out the tail lights for my Sonoma.
> 
> 
> ...


how you do that?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

What did you use on the tail lights?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Oct 6 2008, 12:30 PM~11791146
> *came out nice... how do they look on the truck?
> *



dark as fuckkkkkk! you can barely see when I'm hitting the brakes in the day time! at night they're good though....lol I think I went a little overboard. maybe a couple less coats.....lol eventually i'll redo em a little lighter.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2008, 02:03 PM~11791820
> *What did you use on the tail lights?
> *



paint? :dunno:  lol


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 6 2008, 03:07 PM~11792356
> *paint? :dunno:    lol
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 6 2008, 03:07 PM~11792356
> *paint? :dunno:    lol
> *


nevermind, sounds like you Fucked them up anyway :dunno:  lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2008, 09:33 PM~11796311
> *nevermind, sounds like you Fucked them up anyway  :dunno:    lol
> *


I didn't fuck them up you fucking idiot. They're just darker than I would like. I don't wanna get harassed by cops. I shot 6 coats. I shoulda stuck to about 4.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2008, 08:34 AM~11799986
> *I didn't fuck them up you fucking idiot. They're just darker than I would like. I don't wanna get harassed by cops. I shot 6 coats. I shoulda stuck to about 4.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 7 2008, 05:34 AM~11799986
> *I didn't fuck them up you fucking idiot. They're just darker than I would like. I don't wanna get harassed by cops. I shot 6 coats. I shoulda stuck to about 4.
> *


what you talking about, your a cop :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

tight work homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Oct 20 2008, 03:21 PM~11918994
> *tight work homie
> *


thanx


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 20 2008, 01:49 PM~11919808
> *thanx
> *


damn bro, I thought you weren't on here anymore... Well, i'm never on here, lol. Nice to see that your talent is getting better man. Did you ever finish up your car? I know you were working on it for a while getting it super ready... Talk to you soon.

Nacho


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

> thanks, i been seeing alot of topics on here so i decided to start on myself....
> here are some more pics:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

> more pics :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> > thanks, i been seeing alot of topics on here so i decided to start on myself....
> > here are some more pics:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> > more pics :thumbsup:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 21 2008, 02:23 AM~11926911
> *That's my sisters car. It's a 96 Mitsubishi Mirage. And yes, it's juiced. It has a 2 pump 4 battery setup.
> *


dude thats sick! is it front wheel or rear wheel drive. And if its front howd u do it. Cuz I gotta delta 88 thats FWD but I wanna juice. Any pics of the setup?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inchristweride1990_@Oct 21 2008, 10:46 PM~11934943
> *dude thats sick! is it front wheel or rear wheel drive. And if its front howd u do it. Cuz I gotta delta 88 thats FWD but I wanna juice. Any pics of the setup?
> *


no pics of the setup..... it's FWD. on the front we did struts. for the rear, it's coil over like a g-body.


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

is it anymore high maitnance with the parts you gotta replace than RWD


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

lemme know if its ever 4sale


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

hey dude, I have a 1989 Oldsmobile Delta 88 that Ive been wanting to juice. It has an independant suspension and is FWD. What would I need to do to put some hydros in her?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inchristweride1990_@Oct 23 2008, 09:00 PM~11956111
> *hey dude, I have a 1989 Oldsmobile Delta 88 that Ive been wanting to juice. It has an independant suspension and is FWD. What would I need to do to put some hydros in her?
> *


I have to see the suspension to tell you what needs to be done. many fwd cars have different setups. A civic has a-arms up front just like a g-body, so one just needs to make a piston mount using a minicup. a ford taurus is similar, but you need to use pipe and a mini cup. as where corolla's and mirage's use struts where the cylinder sits upside down with mini coils.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2007, 10:01 PM~9213770
> *thanks, i been seeing alot of topics on here so i decided to start on myself....
> here are some more pics:
> 
> ...


What colors are the oranges red on the block?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 24 2008, 12:04 PM~11961537
> *What colors are the oranges red on the block?
> *



That's hok kandy tangerine over hok orion silver bc. I just gave it a lot of coats of kandy.


----------



## inchristweride1990 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 23 2008, 05:03 PM~11956139
> *I have to see the suspension to tell you what needs to be done. many fwd cars have different setups. A civic has a-arms up front just like a g-body, so one just needs to make a piston mount using a minicup. a ford taurus is similar, but you need to use pipe and a mini cup. as where corolla's and mirage's use struts where the cylinder sits upside down with mini coils.
> *


i can take pics, what parts of the car do you want to see?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

top notch work :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 24 2008, 03:18 PM~11963951
> *That's hok kandy tangerine over hok orion silver bc. I just gave it a lot of coats of kandy.
> *


I thought it might be tangerine over red. You do really nice work.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 25 2008, 08:56 AM~11969446
> *I thought it might be tangerine over red. You do really nice work.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Oct 26 2008, 03:47 PM~11976600
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


marica! where the fuck you been fool? I heard that frog-looking-bitch from the PL was looking for you.....lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

quick spray on the daily


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

very nice sir.....


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 06:42 PM~11966587
> *top notch work  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 11 2008, 08:44 AM~12398402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

how much u $$ to do metal work (cut and replace) and for the parts that were replaced to be left in primer..

im not sure but i think i sold u and ur homeboy the ls that u put on that elco a good min. ago


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87blazer_@Dec 11 2008, 06:23 PM~12402538
> *how much u $$  to do metal work (cut and replace) and for the parts that were replaced to be left in primer..
> 
> im not sure but i think i sold u and ur homeboy the ls that u put on that elco a good min. ago
> *



Lol yeah I remember. Out in the fucking boondocks and shit. I have to see what exactly has to be done and how much work it's going to be to replace the metal like bends and curves.


----------



## 87blazer (Dec 30, 2003)

lol yea that was me im not there ne more tho..its for the 2door blazer


----------



## Magik007 (Oct 1, 2006)

One time for "Sprayin Da Kandy" and "Omega Autoworks" some of the wettest paintjobs in Miami !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

HOK Kandy Tangerine over BC02 Orion Silver


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

SHIT LOOKS GOOD BRO,KEEP IT UP


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 18 2009, 12:14 AM~12737316
> *HOK Kandy Tangerine over BC02 Orion Silver
> 
> 
> ...



nice..... :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

damn that imp came out wettttt


----------



## lowbikeon20z (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 19 2009, 03:04 PM~12749491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw the car when i drove by ur house the other day... came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowbikeon20z_@Jan 19 2009, 11:17 PM~12753664
> *saw the car when i drove by ur house the other day... came out good :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sucio138_@Jan 19 2009, 04:15 PM~12749576
> *damn that imp came out wettttt
> *


:biggrin:




I'll have some pics of some new stuff I just did for the weekend. 



I also gotta fix my compressor hard line so I can spray this 4 wheeler for the show too.


----------



## sucio138 (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 19 2009, 01:04 PM~12749491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

did you the body work on sneeks car...???


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2009, 01:19 PM~12759590
> *did you the body work on sneeks car...???
> *



No, I did the metal work replacing the rusted metal with new sheet metal. I did the 2k primer job. I sprayed the gold flake, I did the black patterns, and I shot the kandy on it. 

The shell top was molded by patrick. and the rest of the bodywork was done by sneak, and some old guy.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

cool thanks.......


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work sir lol.... some one is missing updated pics lmaoo


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

what cars have you sprayed lately


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 19 2009, 02:04 PM~12749491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 21 2009, 02:46 PM~12771209
> *what cars have you sprayed lately
> *



Lol, I don't know. Some old weird looking car.


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2009, 02:34 PM~12772890
> *Lol, I don't know. Some old weird looking car.
> *


lmao.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 21 2009, 05:34 PM~12772890
> *Lol, I don't know. Some old weird looking car.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59IMPALAon24s_@Jan 21 2009, 10:47 PM~12776080
> *lmao....  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *












Got to thank Omega Autoworkz for providing their facility for the late night mission.


I sprayed this white with a blue pearl on top, and blue with an ice blue pearl on the bottom. 

Its not a very good picture because it was taken while it was being buffed, and being reassembled in time for the show.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

how much time is involved with smoothin out a firewall like the elco??? that shit is nice!!! great work homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jan 23 2009, 08:55 PM~12796282
> *how much time is involved with smoothin out a firewall like the elco??? that shit is nice!!! great work homie
> *



I'd say a day or two. remove a/c box and all the components, cut out the rolled edge on the hole on the firewall, make a template of the hole, and cut out sheet metal perfect size. Tack it in flush with the firewall. throw a skim boat of body filler on the welded border. Block it down, prep the whole firewall. Spray it down with 2k. block it down, good to go.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

another pic of the 59 once completely assembled.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

dammmm that shit came out nice!!!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2009, 06:40 PM~12795615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you can see a good amount of blue in the trunk :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work and dont forget pics :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2009, 04:40 PM~12795615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol tell me about it was alot of work but an AMAZING turn out..


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 26 2009, 07:14 PM~12822242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for everything.... eric sure does know how to paint..


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

love the paint, but the wheels kill it. Stock would look better honestly, those things make it look odd.. Nice looking car for sure, just REALLY not feelin the wheels. Wrong era mostly, then the size...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 26 2009, 10:35 PM~12822488
> *love the paint, but the wheels kill it.  Stock would look better honestly, those things make it look odd..  Nice looking car for sure, just REALLY not feelin the wheels.  Wrong era mostly, then the size...
> *



Personally, I wouldn't put a 4 door on 13's, so I think he's done a nice thing saving a 4 door from a crusher. It looks nice, I wouldn't own one, but looks nice tucking the big wheels. I'm glad to see the trend in Miami is switching from who can have the biggest lift and biggest rims, to nice rims fitting the car nicely. No more exaggerations.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

ya, I m not saying I dont like it tucking big wheels, but I dont think the wheels look right on it. They look too much like tuner wheels. Some torque thrusts or something more period correct would be nice. But, its not MY car...


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jan 27 2009, 08:06 AM~12827338
> *ya, I m not saying I dont like it tucking big wheels, but I dont think the wheels look right on it.  They look too much like tuner wheels.  Some torque thrusts or something more period correct would be nice.  But, its not MY car...
> *


have had it on stocks boyds and 14s and the way it sits the nices is on 22s and 24s :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

shit looks good,what guns you spraying with?


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Eclipse base coat "Sunset Orange" with HOK orange flakes. 


I hate the color. It came out much more copper look than we expected it to.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

still gonna get blocked, patterned, cleared, etc.


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln+Jan 26 2009, 05:52 PM~12821995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GREAT BRO!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Gotta stop by & show some luv my Nug ............



I wish i got to paint more lowriders ,, I damn near have to pay people around here for me to do shit............................

Everyone around me expects shit for free & then Bitches at me when I charge someone else a low price - WTF


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 23 2009, 06:00 PM~12796326
> *I'd say a day or two. remove a/c box and all the components, cut out the rolled edge on the hole on the firewall, make a template of the hole, and cut out sheet metal perfect size. Tack it in flush with the firewall. throw a skim boat of body filler on the welded border. Block it down, prep the whole firewall. Spray it down with 2k. block it down, good to go.
> *



HAHAHAAHAH - You make it sound so easy ......................


----------



## Expensive Taste (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 26 2009, 01:08 AM~13115209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Quick base and clear.









one coat of clear:









finished in the booth after three coats if clear. I will give it a light wetsand and buff tomorrow to get a little bit of dust out of the clear on a couple spots. As you can see, I didn't wet down the floor before, and it was really dirty.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

omg you better have not used omni otherwise prepare to get flamed :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

THATS FUCKING OMNI - I CAN TELL MAN,,,, ITS GONNA FALL OFF MAN - TOTAL SHIT !!!!!!!! 


HAHAHA



IDK ,,,, Looks good to me ............


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol omni base, shopline clear.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Painted a jet ski mary kay pink.



























Note: the plastic itself is textured. lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

hows everything been


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Everything has been good.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

White with a gold pearl.


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2007, 11:01 PM~9213770
> *thanks, i been seeing alot of topics on here so i decided to start on myself....
> here are some more pics:
> 
> ...


nice work homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Apr 15 2009, 10:35 AM~13582005
> *nice work homie
> *



Thanks. 


I should have more pics soon of actual custom work. Not just these quick jobs to bring in some income.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 16 2009, 09:47 PM~13299678
> *Painted a jet ski mary kay pink.
> 
> 
> ...


that mary kay pearl is sweet its got gold and pink pearl in it


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Apr 17 2009, 01:29 AM~13602221
> *that mary kay pearl is sweet its got gold and pink pearl in it
> *


It's actually a pink base with gold pearl.


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

yea that custom work is gonna be my car lol


----------



## ED DA KID (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2007, 09:53 PM~9213677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For only have been painting for a few years, your doing your thing homie... Keep it up....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

you do very nice work !


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks,


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

A quick base/clear on some work trucks n trailers.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 30 2009, 02:55 PM~13743433
> *A quick base/clear on some work trucks n trailers.
> 
> 
> ...



you do nice work mild to wild!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 30 2009, 04:39 PM~13744770
> *you do nice work mild to wild!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 1 2009, 03:11 PM~13755738
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i gotta give props where props is due especially here in fla there arent many GREAT custom painters here in the fla


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here's another...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Post that Battery cover u did!!!


TTT


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@May 14 2009, 06:45 AM~13883115
> *Post that Battery cover u did!!!
> TTT
> *


x2 looks real nice..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

You could kind of see the patterns I did on a jag about 2 years ago in these pics.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 14 2009, 10:23 AM~13883343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fokkin nice homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 14 2009, 08:23 AM~13883343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeaaaaaaaaaa boiiii serioussssss


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

like that color combo alt


----------



## tonyy305 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 21 2008, 06:22 AM~11926910
> *HOK Planet Green base coat with HOK Kandy Lime Gold over the top.
> *



YO I NEED SUM SHIT LICK DIS COLOER JUST LIKE THE LAC.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyy305_@May 16 2009, 08:47 PM~13907640
> *YO I NEED SUM SHIT LICK DIS COLOER JUST LIKE THE LAC.
> *



Let me know. Just give me a call, or send me a PM. My number is in my signature.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

whats new


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 18 2009, 01:58 AM~13917076
> *whats new
> *


Not much, waiting on a few cars to get ready for paint so I can spray em.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I hear ya - i got a few lined up myself .......


The blues & that above go good wih eachother - I was just looking thru some old paint n quarts & came across a custom mix that resembles that above ........ Were gonna use that for some pattern& fade work - on the chicks 76 Grand Prix.



Keep slangin Urethanes Mayng


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2007, 08:04 PM~9213800
> *did both of these cars and caddy lights on the blazer... the blazer flipped on the highway about a month after i painted it and was never really able to get some good pictures of it.
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>THATS FUNNY B-CUZ ON MY STREET A GUY ROLLED A BLAZER ON 13S</span>


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by filg_70chev_@Jul 19 2009, 03:54 PM~14517755
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>THATS FUNNY B-CUZ ON MY STREET A GUY ROLLED A BLAZER ON 13S</span>
> *


The fucked up part is that his dad made him take the 14s off and bought him some 22's because he was scared that it would flip on the 14s. A couple weeks after having the 22's, one flew off on the highway. He pulled over to the side. Where a f150 came speeding and smashed into the back of the blazer and sent it rolling across the highway.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANY NEW PICS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 5 2009, 02:53 AM~14679456
> *ANY NEW PICS
> *



Nope, I have been sick for the past month or so. 
So I haven't been up to much.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Aug 5 2009, 03:02 AM~14679506
> *Nope, I have been sick for the past month or so.
> So I haven't been up to much.
> *


Shit that suckz get better than Homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Haven't been doing much lately.

Doing some Samurai tail lights on a tail gate full skin for a Sonoma. 

Blurry cell phone pics.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Painted the front and mirrors of this Sonoma and blended into the doors.

Before cutting and buffing.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 6 2009, 01:01 PM~14692899
> *Shit that suckz get better than Homie
> *


x2 big dawg


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice metal work.. The truck is gonna look good...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 18 2009, 05:39 PM~15120561
> *Nice metal work.. The truck is gonna look good...
> *



It's been a while since I've done sheet metal work.
It's like learning to walk all over again. lol

Nah it just took me a minute or two to get used to the welder settings.
It had been a while since my welder was working 100%...lol
about $800 later it's finally back up to par.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Just got done spraying this today.


















I will cut and buff it on Monday.


----------



## Bermuda Blue 62 (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 19 2009, 08:53 PM~15129593
> *Just got done spraying this today.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! very nice spray job! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Came out very good sir...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Sep 20 2009, 10:42 AM~15131757
> *Came out very good sir...
> *


Thank you sir. :biggrin:

I don't know how you traded this tbird for a beetle.
This thing is awesome...lol


----------



## 59IMPALAon24s (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Sep 20 2009, 04:01 PM~15134329
> *Thank you sir.  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't know how you traded this tbird for a beetle.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

nice gun for solid color and base coat 135.00 from iwata


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

59'

























Sonoma back end almost done with the metal work before the bodywork can get started.









Boat hull sides.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

nice ass work


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice... TTT


----------



## ninty6 lincoln (May 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 5 2009, 06:41 PM~15575652
> *
> 
> 
> ...














Oh Shit ,,,,,, We have plans for one of our cars to be very damn similar in color & choice of patterns,................. I must say - I like it ............... Now, Imma have to chance something up on my plans but,,, I already have something in mind... 


Spray on


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2009, 12:08 PM~15736757
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you like that meguirs man have you ever tried the presta line shits real nice waterbased and its not a filler when you wash the car scratches dont show back up!  paint looks great by the way! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 21 2009, 03:49 PM~15738044
> *you like that meguirs man have you ever tried the presta line shits real nice waterbased and its not a filler when you wash the car scratches dont show back up!   paint looks great by the way!  :biggrin:
> *



I always used 3m perfect it three and perfect it 3000 but they don't sell it anymore. 
The guy at the place told me that everyone who used to buy perfect it 3 was now using the meguiars and it works great.....

Haven't had any problems with it so far. 
Cuts much faster than perfect it 2.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 21 2009, 09:23 PM~15740052
> *I always used 3m perfect it three and perfect it 3000 but they don't sell it anymore.
> The guy at the place told me that everyone who used to buy perfect it 3 was now using the meguiars and it works great.....
> 
> ...



ehh perfect it 2 was crap perfect it 3 was nice but the old original perfect it was the shit i still use foam pad glaze for dark colors! glassy ima have to try the meguirs i sold it for years and never used it!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 22 2009, 06:37 AM~15743216
> *ehh perfect it 2 was crap perfect it 3 was nice but the old original perfect it was the shit i still use foam pad glaze for dark colors! glassy ima have to try the meguirs i sold it for years and never used it!
> *


I still use the foam pad glaze for dark colors too!
Best glaze I've ever used. lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Nov 14 2007, 10:41 AM~9226033
> *Nice work, painting those bellies without flipping them is always fun...on one car i tied a rope to a creeper and had my buddy pull me so i could kandy with long passes....ahh goodtimes.....keep up the sprayin... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


chit, good idea


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good stuff


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 12 2007, 07:30 PM~9214096
> *here's some old unfnished work
> 
> 
> ...


Finished work is always the best work. But in this case I'd roll with the masking tape still on. Nice and clean homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

pumpkin pie here you go some updates on your work

my cutlass and tortas linc SUDDEN IMPACT

Lavender base with a outrageous violet pearl





































aquaish base with an h.o.k. turqouise ice pearl, kandy teal patterns


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

To the motherfucking top rawest painter in miami


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

ttmt


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

AS SOON AS !M READY !M CALL!N H!M.....


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 15 2011, 02:26 PM~20097677
> *AS SOON AS !M READY !M CALL!N H!M.....
> 
> *


trust me you wont be disapointed..a lot of ppl dought eric but that ***** knows his shit and he dont be laying down some ugly ass shit like a lot of ppl in miami be doing


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

fleetwood in the new Chevy Camaro green.




























An outboard I sprayed.


















new project


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good looking work!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2011, 07:56 PM~20516956
> *good looking work!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

lookin good better not be using omni clear or you will get clowned


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 8 2011, 07:06 PM~20509827
> *fleetwood in the new Chevy Camaro green.
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno:


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 ......


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 8 2011, 09:06 PM~20509827
> *fleetwood in the new Chevy Camaro green.
> 
> 
> ...


*HOPEFULLY A LOWR!DER* :biggrin:


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 10 2011, 08:25 AM~20521028
> *HOPEFULLY A LOWR!DER  :biggrin:
> *


Come on now Ed we don't fuck we big rims round here


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tru2DaGame_@May 10 2011, 10:52 AM~20521217
> *Come on now Ed we don't fuck we big rims round here
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Is that Chevy Camero green
a 2 stage, 3 stage....... :dunno: 
Came out nice BTW......


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Two stage. Thanks....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that fuckin regal looks like a clean ass og ride!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 13 2011, 01:44 PM~20545703
> *that fuckin regal looks like a clean ass og ride!
> *



I put my 86 header panel on it.
Hopefully soon I can get around to prepping and bodyworking it so I can start on the paint job.

I got my 13's on my other regal, my setup back there too. I just need to get some 8" pistons for the front.
And I'll start welding up the rack and all that.


We got a lot of work at the marina, otherwise this regal would be on 13's with the setup in by now.

I can only work on it a little at a time after work.









The regal is clean though.
A couple small dings on the drivers side, and the drivers door got a few dents.
But I got a perfect rustless drivers door put away.
This door is also rustless.
I may just knock out the dents and leave the other door on the other regal.


----------



## 83delta88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Tight wrk...anorher kowrider crusin these streets of the MIA'...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 8 2011, 06:06 PM~20509827
> *fleetwood in the new Chevy Camaro green.
> 
> 
> ...


is this a tri-coat or single stage? looks badass!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 8 2011, 06:06 PM~20509827
> *fleetwood in the new Chevy Camaro green.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 15 2011, 02:25 AM~20555119
> *is this a tri-coat or single stage?        looks badass!!!
> *


It's a basecoat clear coat.
But the pearl is in the base.
It's not a three stage pearl.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 15 2011, 04:20 PM~20558098
> *It's a basecoat clear coat.
> But the pearl is in the base.
> It's not a three stage pearl.
> *


NICE HOW MUCH DID THAT PAINT COST ???


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83delta88_@May 14 2011, 11:18 PM~20554774
> *Tight wrk...anorher kowrider crusin these streets of the MIA'...
> *


Sudden impact ridinnn!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 15 2011, 11:21 PM~20559674
> *NICE HOW MUCH DID THAT PAINT COST ???
> *


The base was like $280 for the gallon in Omni Plus.....lol


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

For some reason my account stopped working when the forum crashed.
here's something I'm currently working on. still needs a lot of leafing to go, some striping and more patterns.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

shit looks badass bro. i havent forgot about you, theres 2 cars in the works that i might need your touch on..


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

waseonEr said:


> For some reason my account stopped working when the forum crashed.
> here's something I'm currently working on. still needs a lot of leafing to go, some striping and more patterns.


 shit looks sick whats somethin like that goin for i gotta homie lookin for some werk done


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## waseonEr (Jun 26, 2011)

EL SPICO MAGNIFICO said:


> shit looks sick whats somethin like that goin for i gotta homie lookin for some werk done


It all depends what is wanted.
This car I did the firewall, and body + jams.
our boy did the motor and inner fenders and all that.

But if I'm doing just the paint work and graphics, it'll be anywhere from $800 for labor just to spray the car (if it comes to me prepped.) and anywhere from a stack to $2500 to pattern.


I start my kandies at $2500 which includes prep and materials with minor body work.
Any additional bodywork will obviously raise the price.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks homie ill pass the info you do sick work i remember seeing your paint jobs from back in the day :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Tru2DaGame said:


>




Let the hater hate......


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> Let the hater hate......


x2 watching all the drama in wynami fest and everyone up to no good again about who got the bigger dick in the group huh fuk em you do what you do eric


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> Let the hater hate......[/Q
> 
> double post


----------



## Tru2DaGame (Aug 5, 2008)

Fuck that i know my dawg Eric can get down no doubt one of the best painters/graphics ppl in miami just no one want to pay what it worth ppl think that shut is to seconds lay lines nd spray no sir but fucj it watch when we finish my car


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes sir....


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

Tru2DaGame said:


> Fuck that i know my dawg Eric can get down no doubt one of the best painters/graphics ppl in miami just no one want to pay what it worth ppl think that shut is to seconds lay lines nd spray no sir but fucj it watch when we finish my car


the only thing i wana say people dont know how to just keep it professional eric does get down for sure and theres alotta other nasty painters out there but if one guy charges this much and the other guy charges that just shut up leave it at that you just get what ya paid for theres no need to put the homie on blast and then talk more shit fuck them i cant wait to see the cutlass when its done you get down on the 1/8 inch tape for sure


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*TO THE TOP............*


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*........*















How much to change the paint to pearl white with me buying all the materials needed it has to holes on the roof....


----------

